# Verbal Warnings



## JARCOUETTE (Mar 13, 2007)

So, I make a habit of running my plate every so often as my kid takes my truck and I like to make sure he behaves. I just ran it tonight and noticed that he received a verbal warning from MSP back in March. Whats odd is the interaction wasn't noted until recently. I asked him about it and he swears that he was given a verbal. The trooper apparently saw that I had run the plate a few times prior and noticed it was the same on the reg and told him that this was his free gift, citing to my son that I know your dad and he wouldn't be happy with him driving my truck like that. 

Can anyone let me know when this changed? Is it part of the new MSP electronic citation system? All of our chapter 90 is still hand written. Kind of jealous to be honest. It may make me think how I handle stops now especially if a warning shows up on a driving record, I can only imagine that it will also be used by insurance companies to hike rates as well. 

Jack


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

The new MAACS system (E-Citations) puts warnings on driver's history. But only "written" warnings. Much of MSP has been using the new system for a year or two.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Wow. Out here in CA you would be facing multiple charges for misuse of CLETS/DMV info. You can’t run plates/checks unless you have an investigative reason for doing so.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

CCCSD said:


> Wow. Out here in CA you would be facing multiple charges for misuse of CLETS/DMV info. You can't run plates/checks unless you have an investigative reason for doing so.


For running your own plate? Are you gonna file a complaint against yourself?


----------



## JARCOUETTE (Mar 13, 2007)

CCCSD, all due respect to you and the department you work for however, I do not think that is correct. In most MV stops unless a violation is witnessed, the mere inquiry is the basis of probable cause to effect a motor vehicle stop. There has been established case law in this country that allows law enforcement to conduct MV plate inquiries to establish probable cause. Many of the motor vehicle stops I conduct are from sitting at an intersection running plates finding the expired registration or uninsured vehicle. Most if not all states now have or have access to vehicle mounted cameras that are capable of scanning and running 10,000 license plates a minute. We just purchased a system. so I am curious if you are interpreting that correctly. 

If I engage in a MV stop, not only will I run the person, but I also check for criminal history. In the North East with smaller states, its easier to conceal a record crossing state lines so I will always do a III which is a NCIC check. 

I know Vermont will have all of that automatically when they run plates.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

It had to be a written warning. Verbals are not entered into the system. The new ecites, enters the violations in the KQ within 24 hours.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JARCOUETTE (Mar 13, 2007)

j809 said:


> It had to be a written warning. Verbals are not entered into the system. The new ecites, enters the violations in the KQ within 24 hours.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What I'm trying to figure out is why is took 5 months to show up. I ran the plate the night my son told me about just to see who the trooper was, he's out of Quabbin and I work in a neighboring town. The plate inquiry was there. I checked the following month as well and nothing was present the entire time. I appreciate the replies and insight into how their new system works.

I guess I am more worried that it's going to spike my insurance rate is all. My kid is honest as the day is long too so if he told me he didn't get a written warning, he didn't. It's just odd. People make mistakes, maybe my kid lied, maybe the trooper forgot to hand him the warning. I don't know. Still, I appreciate the insight.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm only familiar with SCMODS, but it's not used in Mass., just Illinois, or at least WAS back in 1979.


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Kilvinsky said:


> I'm only familiar with SCMODS, but it's not used in Mass., just Illinois, or at least WAS back in 1979.


LOL, at my place I am in charge of the mobiles. When we do updates or have problems, our slang during testing is whether or not we have "SCMODS" or don't have "SCMODS". Almost nobody has any idea what we are talking about.


----------



## Danusmc0321 (May 21, 2012)

JARCOUETTE said:


> What I'm trying to figure out is why is took 5 months to show up. I ran the plate the night my son told me about just to see who the trooper was, he's out of Quabbin and I work in a neighboring town. The plate inquiry was there. I checked the following month as well and nothing was present the entire time. I appreciate the replies and insight into how their new system works.
> 
> I guess I am more worried that it's going to spike my insurance rate is all. My kid is honest as the day is long too so if he told me he didn't get a written warning, he didn't. It's just odd. People make mistakes, maybe my kid lied, maybe the trooper forgot to hand him the warning. I don't know. Still, I appreciate the insight.


It has to do with the RMV changing their system over recently, and warnings from a while ago are showing up on the KQ. You can enter verbal warnings on MAACS, which I do often, just so theres a record of me stopping them. I have yet to see a verbal on the KQ, I do know of guys entering the stop on the RQF notes, or I used to write it on their registration for a verbal.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Danusmc0321 said:


> You can enter verbal warnings on MAACS, which I do often, just so theres a record of me stopping them.


 How? Or do you mean under the "Enter Traffic Stop" entry?


----------



## Danusmc0321 (May 21, 2012)

Bloodhound said:


> How? Or do you mean under the "Enter Traffic Stop" entry?


Yeah the data entry where you audit the tickets, it's not under Maccs.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

JARCOUETTE said:


> CCCSD, all due respect to you and the department you work for however, I do not think that is correct. In most MV stops unless a violation is witnessed, the mere inquiry is the basis of probable cause to effect a motor vehicle stop. There has been established case law in this country that allows law enforcement to conduct MV plate inquiries to establish probable cause. Many of the motor vehicle stops I conduct are from sitting at an intersection running plates finding the expired registration or uninsured vehicle. Most if not all states now have or have access to vehicle mounted cameras that are capable of scanning and running 10,000 license plates a minute. We just purchased a system. so I am curious if you are interpreting that correctly.
> 
> If I engage in a MV stop, not only will I run the person, but I also check for criminal history. In the North East with smaller states, its easier to conceal a record crossing state lines so I will always do a III which is a NCIC check.
> 
> I know Vermont will have all of that automatically when they run plates.


Jarcotte,

I'm referring to the practice of running plates for no reason, your own included, in order to find out information. There must be an investigative reason for obtaining information, such as a traffic stop or suspicion. Running your plate to see if your kid got stopped is not a law enforcement need. YMMV, but there is a permanent record of all NCIC and DMV inquiries, and as such, can be used to show misuse.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Comm. v. Brodie (SP?) and Comm. v. Starr.
No expectations of privacy in a license plate in Massachusetts.
If you can see you can run it.

"Search and Seizure, Automobile, Expectation of privacy. Constitutional Law, Search and seizure, Privacy. Privacy.

This court concluded that an operator of a motor vehicle had no reasonable expectation of privacy in a "number plate" that was required by law to be "displayed conspicuously" on that vehicle, and that a police officer's examination of the number plate, therefore, was not a search in the constitutional sense [592-594]; similarly, because records of the Registry of Motor Vehicles are open to public inspection, the officer's instigation of a search of registration data contained in those records did not implicate any privacy right [594].

A police officer's following and "observing" a motor vehicle did not constitute pursuit and, therefore, did not implicate constitutional protections; further, the officer's discovery that the vehicle's number plate belonged on another vehicle gave her an objective basis for suspecting that the vehicle was stolen and justification for stopping the vehicle and asking the operator to produce his license and the vehicle's registration; moreover, the operator's failure to provide support for his explanation of a recent plate transfer justified the officer's further request for information and the result of that inquiry, discovery that the operator's license had been revoked, provided probable cause to arrest. [594-595]"


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

I’m not talking about that. Please read my posts. I’m addressing an Officer running HIS OWN PLATES. There is NO reason to do so. Running your neighbors plate because she’s hot is also a no-no.


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh because neither one of those things ever happen . Who cares!!!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I like that it's a VERBAL warning, not an ORAL warning. Too many people would just, well, misinterpret that.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I used to routinely run my reg or wifey's plate to "test" the MDT forever. Never heard any grief about it.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

mpd61 said:


> I used to routinely run my reg or wifey's plate to "test" the MDT forever. Never heard any grief about it.


 she finely dropped the RO huh?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

RodneyFarva said:


> she finely dropped the RO huh?


Hey, that's not contacting her!


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I worked at another place a while ago and all the offices ran a certain officer’s plate leaving comments too. He noticed that he had over 200 MRIs and the Chief told everyone to knock it off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

j809 said:


> I worked at another place a while ago and all the offices ran a certain officer's plate leaving comments too. He noticed that he had over 200 MRIs and the Chief told everyone to knock it off
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CMVI to felony stop real quick! Poor guys getting ripped out of his car on the pike.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

There might have been some 94C and diddler comments lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

